# Best Snowboarding Body Armour - Xion, Force Field, Demon



## MountainMystic (Apr 24, 2019)

Look at mountainbike armour. Dainese, POC VPD & EVOC are favourites of mine. Some of the EVOC snow packs have removable back protectors. Dakine too.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

I use a troy lee shortsleeve for biking, but never even considered it for snowboarding.


----------



## fazy (Feb 3, 2017)

Upper body armour opinions


Hello, I had never really thought about wearing one but tried one in a shop yesterday and it does not feel as restrictive as I imagined. I did not try it with a backpack tough. The model is Forcefield Pro Vest XV with a CE 2 protection. It has both back and front protection. Anyone riding...




www.snowboardingforum.com





Check out that post


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

I use the Demon Shield Vest when I'm feeling mortal. Didn't want sleeves as I ride really hot. It does ride up a little around my disturbingly growing beer belly.


----------

